# Kích sữa Power Pumping có hiệu quả? Pumpa Comfort có đau không?



## trang123 (29/3/21)

*Kích sữa Power Pumping có hiệu quả? Pumpa Comfort có đau không?*

_Tắc sữa, thiếu sữa, nứt cổ gà, cương vú, viêm vú,… là những vấn đề mà nhiều bà mẹ đang cho con bú hiện nay gặp phải. Đó cũng là lý do chính khiến số lượng bà mẹ rơi vào tình trạng trầm cảm sau sinh ngày càng tăng. Bởi vậy, các chuyên gia chăm sóc sức khỏe khuyên các bà mẹ nên áp dụng phương pháp kích sữa khoa học Power Pumping. Một trong những dụng cụ không thể thiếu khi áp dụng phương pháp này chính là __*phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort*__.  _*Pumpa Comfort có đau không*_? Bài viết này sẽ mang đến câu trả lời phù hợp cho bạn. _





*Kích sữa Power Pumping có hiệu quả?*
Càng lớn, nhu cầu bú sữa mẹ của trẻ càng tăng cao. Nếu đã áp dụng nhiều phương pháp kích sữa khác nhau mà vẫn không có hiệu quả thì hãy thử với Power Pumping.
Đây là phương pháp kích sữa siêu mạnh được đánh giá là hiệu quả nhất hiện nay. Power Pumping mô phỏng tương tự cách bú tự nhiên của trẻ giúp cơ thể mẹ sản xuất sữa nhanh và nhiều hơn đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng tăng của trẻ. Áp dụng phương pháp kích sữa thông minh này sẽ giúp giảm thiểu đáng kể thời gian kích sữa.
Phương pháp đặc biệt phù hợp với các mẹ đang bị giảm sữa đột ngột, ít sữa, mất sữa muốn kích lại.
Một số yếu tố quan trọng quyết định thành công của việc hút sữa phải kể đến như:


Mẹ phải bổ sung đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, đặc biệt là các loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều vitamin.
Mỗi ngày uống ít nhất 2 lít nước.
Cần chú ý ngủ đủ giấc, không thức quá khuya.
Tinh thần thoải mái là yếu tố quan trọng tác động đến thành công trong giai đoạn kích sữa.
Massage nhẹ nhàng vùng ngực. Tuy nhiên, việc massage phải được hướng dẫn từ bác sĩ để không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mẹ.
Để hút sữa hiệu quả, mẹ cần cách 1 hoặc 2h một lần, mỗi lần hút không quá 5 – 10 phút. Mẹ cần chú ý không cần thiết phải hút quá kiệt sữa, hút theo cữ để việc sản xuất sữa trong cơ thể mẹ được hiệu quả và nhanh chóng hơn.





*Pumpa Comfort có đau không? *

Kích sữa Power Pumping có hiệu quả hay không phần lớn dựa vào *phễu hút sữa*. Loại phễu được nhiều bà mẹ ưa chuộng sử dụng nhất thị trường hiện nay chính là Pumpa Comfort. Vậy phễu Pumpa Comfort có đau không?
​Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà các bà mẹ ưa chuộng sử dụng loại phễu được sản xuất độc quyền tại công ty PPA. Pumpa Comfort là dòng sản phẩm phễu hút sữa được làm bằng chất liệu silicon y tế cao cấp. Sản phẩm mang đến giải pháp hút sữa hiệu quả cho mẹ trong giai đoạn cho con bú.

Sau khi lắp đặt, phễu hút sữa sẽ bám chặt vào vú của mẹ khiến cho việc tạo sữa dễ dàng hơn. Đồng thời, mẹ sẽ không cảm thấy đau rát trong quá trình hút sữa.

Tuy nhiên, một yếu tố quan trọng mẹ cần biết đó là phải đảm bảo chọn đúng size phễu Pumpa Comfort. Bởi khi chọn size phễu quá chật sẽ khiến núm ti mẹ bị đau, thậm chí là tức khi hút sữa. Còn ngược lại, nếu phễu quá rộng sẽ khiến cho núm ti bị kéo quá dài và dẫn đến tình trạng chảy xệ.

*Phễu hút sữa Pumpa* có đau không? Câu trả lời là không. Với chất liệu silicon mềm, sản phẩm mang lại cảm giác êm ái và nhẹ nhàng hơn khi hút sữa. Sản phẩm giúp mẹ giảm thiểu tối đa công sức cũng như thời gian kích sữa. Liên hệ với MamaBe Mart ngay hôm nay để được tư vấn lựa chọn sản phẩm phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort phù hợp
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PPA - Kích sữa từ trái tim

- Cung cấp sản phẩm mẹ bé số 1 Việt Nam

- Sản phẩm phân phối độc quyền tại PPA

- Đổi sản phẩm khi không vừa size

- Hoàn tiền khi sản phẩm lỗi do nhà sản xuất

Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Website: PUPAMA
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/

Hotline: *0986123235*

#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------

